# A+ BB shooter soda can fun



## JeffsTackleBox (Apr 10, 2011)

I finally changed out the bands on my BB Shooter from A+ Slingshots. Perry's video explains the band change outs so even i was able to make the switch. Here is a can from this evening almost ready for the recycle bin. A few more careful hits and it will be in at least two pieces. A+ does a really nice job on these little shooters. They have a thumb divot in the handle but I find it shoots much better for me with a thumb on the forks According to A+ it will penetrate a sode can at 33 feet, no kidding, it packs a punch with the BBs. This is a backyard plinker that can be shot almost anywhere. Talk about cheap to feed since BBs are next to nothing for loads of shooting. Try out one of these it's a heck of great time







.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

JeffsTackleBox said:


> I finally changed out the bands on my BB Shooter from A+ Slingshots. Perry's video explains the band change outs so even i was able to make the switch. Here is a can from this evening almost ready for the recycle bin. A few more careful hits and it will be in at least two pieces. A+ does a really nice job on these little shooters. They have a thumb divot in the handle but I find it shoots much better for me with a thumb on the forks According to A+ it will penetrate a sode can at 33 feet, no kidding, it packs a punch with the BBs. This is a backyard plinker that can be shot almost anywhere. Talk about cheap to feed since BBs are next to nothing for loads of shooting. Try out one of these it's a heck of great time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent Jeff..... that's the kind of reports I like to hear!!! Keep having fun!!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff you having much fun with BB shooter!


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

[quote. This is a backyard plinker that can be shot almost anywhere. ][/quote]

A good " city limit " shooter, could even shot inside of house.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

erlkonig said:


> [quote. This is a backyard plinker that can be shot almost anywhere. ]


A good " city limit " shooter, could even shot inside of house. [/quote]

Thanks....That is is great way of putting it!!!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I like the looks of that little shooter. Perry does beautiful work. Are there any plans for you to shoot some video of you tearing a can up?


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

good picture


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Terrific!!! Thanks dgui.... and you my friend are an amazing shooter!!!


----------

